# Last second change for camping this weekend



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So the weather has my family scared for this weekend. We were going to go up by bridged lake marsh lake area. Any one have any good ideas that is south that won't get as much rain? I prefer dry camping.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The weather has been awesome up here in Anchorage this week!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Bossloader. I haven't received a pm yet. 


We talked about Vernon reservoir but I don't think it's far enough south to get away from the rain. Bunch of whiners at my house any way. I'd prefer the snow on the north slope. I've got tire chains. :mrgreen:


----------

